# Project X Zone



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2012)

> Project X Zone is a strategy RPG featuring characters from the three makers. According to Sinobi, which gets Famitsu in advance, the characters, in general, team up in pairs for fighting scenes.
> 
> Characters are listed here in their pairings:
> 
> ...


Game is a crossover between Capcom, Namco and Sega, made by Banpresto for the 3DS. Think it'll be good? Think it'll bomb? Think we have any chance of it being released in the west?

And where is Sonic??


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 11, 2012)

are ryu and kens special strategy mashing shoyruken on wake up?


----------



## Tybis (Apr 11, 2012)

Seeing as how it'll be made by some company I've never heard of, I'm keeping my hopes low.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 11, 2012)

Japanese only.

Game gonna bomb.

The OST will be awesome.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 11, 2012)

but it has megaman, isn't that all you ever wanted in life PI? :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 11, 2012)

Shut the hell up, AS


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Seeing as how it'll be made by some company I've never heard of, I'm keeping my hopes low.


Banpresto is part of Namco. It's known for its Super Robot Wars series, which is so popular that a whopping two of its titles have been localized in the US.





Perverted Impact said:


> The OST will be awesome.


Only if Guile is a playable character.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 11, 2012)

Eww DMC2 Dante is in this poop.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Eww DMC2 Dante is in this poop.


Ehh?? Is there a difference? 

Here's some screenshots that PI's obviously looked over already... Definitely looks like Namco x Capcom.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 11, 2012)

i want some soul calibur characters since namco is involved


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 11, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Eww DMC2 Dante is in this poop.



You were hoping for the one from the new DMC, huh?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 11, 2012)

lol I was wrong, It's DmC1 Dante,


SirRob said:


> Ehh?? Is there a difference?


DmC2 Dante is the worst thing ever. 


Kaamos said:


> You were hoping for the one from the new DMC, huh?


Eww no, I only like DmC3 Dante.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2012)

Why is the official art so inconsistent? It's like each character was drawn by a different artist. Kinda bothers me...

http://www.famitsu.com/images/000/012/868/4f83b384d99b0.html
http://www.famitsu.com/images/000/012/868/4f83b38730a3f.html
http://www.famitsu.com/images/000/012/868/4f83b3849d0f5.html


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 11, 2012)

Ulala, Kite and Blackrose. DO FUCKING WANT. Everyone else so far is shit, save for maybe the Xenosaga characters.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2012)

Why has it taken me this long to discover the wonders of midnight bliss?


----------



## Tybis (Apr 13, 2012)

There better be Pac-Man.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 13, 2012)

Good thing Lloyd from ToS isn't in this game.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Good thing Lloyd from ToS isn't in this game.


Why do they think 3DS owners will buy a game that stars characters from everything that _wasn't_ on a Nintendo console? e  e


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 13, 2012)

But where's Cole McGrath?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 13, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Why do they think 3DS owners will buy a game that stars characters from everything that _wasn't_ on a Nintendo console? e  e



Because Lloyd is a shit character and 97% of his moves were originally Cless or Reid's moves?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Because Lloyd is a shit character and 97% of his moves were originally Cless or Reid's moves?


Maybe that'd be a problem if Lloyd -and- Cless or Reid were in the game. 

And Lloyd's only crappy in ToS2.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 13, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Maybe that'd be a problem if Lloyd -and- Cless or Reid were in the game.



Don't forget that Lloyd _was _going to have Cless and Reid's signature moves.

Oops.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Don't forget that Lloyd _was _going to have Cless and Reid's signature moves.
> 
> Oops.


He's got one thing over either of them though. Looks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 13, 2012)

SirRob said:


> He's got one thing over either of them though. Looks.



Lloyd looks like a british guard without that big black thing


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lloyd looks like a british guard without that big black thing


I love a man in uniform.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> But where's Cole McGrath?



TtS is wondering where's his boyfriend is.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 15, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> TtS is wondering where's his boyfriend is.



I'm also wondering where your grammar and mechanics went.  D:


----------



## JArt. (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't support it unless they replace Jill with Wesker, Chris and Wesker team would own.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2012)

Ctrl + Prt Scr


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> A intense game of Street Fighter X Tekken.



 I couldn't stop laughing when typed that.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww bro, you wrote fan fiction for me?  I didn't realize you had that much of a hard-on for me.  :3c

PI, you don't need to hide your gay love for me by hiding it behind fan fiction.

Deep down, you love every one of my comments towards your serious business take on gaming.

<3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2012)

Rest In Poop

Term_the_Schmuck's dignity

????~2012


----------



## SirRob (Apr 17, 2012)

http://pxz.channel.or.jp/entry/index.html

Website's officially opened. Features character profiles with voice clips.

Jill's art is coming soon? Lol did they not make it yet or something?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

What the hell?!?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What the hell?!?



Aww Zeke, he tried REALLY hard to think up that burn.

What a shame.  :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Aww Zeke, he tried REALLY hard to think up that burn.
> 
> What a shame.  :V



You really bad at this.

Aren't you.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Take your dick-swinging insults to PMs you two.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2012)

[yt]yPm_siYF9ls[/yt]

Finally, a trailer! I think the most surprising part is the animated cut-ins.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Japanese only.
> 
> Game gonna bomb.
> 
> The OST will be awesome.


.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2012)

But it already has a ton of interest outside of Japan. Just look at all the support it's getting even in this thread!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2012)

Like Bamco gives a shit.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2012)

We did get Graces F!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2012)

And it took them how many years?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2012)

Still got it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Still got it.



And yet, We are not getting ToV ps3.

And we didn't get Namco X Capcom


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2012)

Well! You're just a stubborn little birdie, aren't you!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/Za9Yz.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/PDLrs.jpg

Frank West, Hsien-Ko, Alisa, Soma, (Both from God Eater) Leanne, Zepher (End of Eternity/Resonance of Fate)

Haa, Frank is paired with a zombie, eh


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/yfPbZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/gIqCC.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/PnZHj.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KJFht.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3orTa.jpg

More characters, still no Sonic.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

[yt]oMFlf9NOU5o[/yt]

Kinda actually looks really epic. (From yesterday's Nintendo direct)

2D KARRAKTAH DAINAMIKU BURATORU MOTION


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> still no Sonic.


Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2012)

Game's out.

Ask me anything.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Game's out.
> 
> Ask me anything.



Combat, I'm really interested, but I saw grid based movement and what appeared to be basic turn based combat. Please tell me I'm wrong about the turnbased combat. I can tolerate it if it's something different. Care to explain how?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Combat, I'm really interested, but I saw grid based movement and what appeared to be basic turn based combat. Please tell me I'm wrong about the turnbased combat. I can tolerate it if it's something different. Care to explain how?


It's fast paced but the enemy doesn't move on your turn (This is a good thing) then you juggle/combo the enemy to death.

It's like a mixed of a dumbed-down version of Tales of's and Vs. Capcom.

Pretty easy shit.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2013)

Despite all odds, this game is going to be released in the North America and Europe this summer.
http://m.ign.com/articles/2013/01/21/project-x-zone-coming-to-north-america

[yt]wwQgOPENu0U[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh hey, I remember this gay topic.


----------



## Tybis (Jan 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh hey, I remember this gay topic.



BAT DO YOU REMEMER ME???

Anyways, how the combat system was described doesn't sound very... engaging?
What, you take turns trying to outperform each other with combos an' stuff?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 21, 2013)

Tybis said:


> BAT DO YOU REMEMER ME???


BAT?


Tybis said:


> Anyways, how the combat system was described doesn't sound very... engaging?
> What, you take turns trying to outperform each other with combos an' stuff?



To be exact, it's a mix of NxC and Endless Frontier.


the NxC parts are the walking the grid and the battles where you press and hold directional button plus A (or just press A) to attack and press Y to do your finishing move.


The Endless Frontier portion comes from the visuals plus how the Cross Gauge works: every ally shares the same Cross Gauge, so if you use a Finishing Move on a pair, then another pair cannot use theirs (because they're in pairs) until the gauge is at least 100%.


Now here's the real problem: no item shops, no enemies dropping money, so you can't exactly just splurge on the items all you want especially those XP items (even if enemies drop a lot of this shit). So now you have to rationalize who gets to do what and which unit gets to activate a XP Skill.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2013)

Look at all those enemies.


----------

